# TTForum System Admins - TapaTalk v1.16



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Unable to log in on TapaTalk v1.16 on iPad :-(

Gives error:
System Message
Non-static method
utf_normalizer::nfkc() should not be called statically

Works ok on TTOC


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm getting the same message in the iPhone. Just started tonight


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone having problems using the forum on Tapatalk today? Not sure if the app for iPhone has been recently updated but whenever I try login or view a topic I get the following:

"Non-static method utf_normalizer::nfkc() should not be called statically"

Sounds like a riddle to me but mean anything to any computer boffins?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes, same problems this evening.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

is there an iphone friendly version of ttoc?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

BUMP!!

Still having trouble with this guys!!


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Still not working on my iphone either.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

jgp-tt said:


> Unable to log in on TapaTalk v1.16 on iPad :-(
> 
> Gives error:
> System Message
> ...


Hi John, thank you for the report. I have escalated this issue with Tapatalk and will get something sorted asap.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

CWJ said:


> Anyone having problems using the forum on Tapatalk today? Not sure if the app for iPhone has been recently updated but whenever I try login or view a topic I get the following:
> 
> "Non-static method utf_normalizer::nfkc() should not be called statically"
> 
> Sounds like a riddle to me but mean anything to any computer boffins?


Hi mate, I'm looking into it for you and have escalated it to Tapatalk. When you get the chance have you tried re-installing it and giving it a try again?

Sorry for any inconvenience and thanks for the report.

Steve


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Same for me, unable to log in via tap a talk through iPhone or iPad but ok via safari web browser.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I have deleted and reinstalled it on both my iPhone and iPad but to no avail. It also seems to be misbehaving when using Chrome on my iPhone which reports the site as not being trusted.


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the same problem too 

Got my fella to try adding the forum on his phone on tapatalk and says it doesn't exist?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

CWJ said:


> I have deleted and reinstalled it on both my iPhone and iPad but to no avail. It also seems to be misbehaving when using Chrome on my iPhone which reports the site as not being trusted.


I tried the same but to no avail. Tried both tapatalk and tapatalk HD both throwing up errors at sign in and when going into the forum when not signed in.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Still not working with tapatalk or tapatalk hd ...


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

not worked for me on tapatalk or tapatalk 2 for 3 days [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too am having the sme issue on my IPad from yesterday, need help please?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Me too, just purchased Tapatalk HD version for Ipad, reloaded several times and keep getting Non Static Message error [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just for some perspective.....
My accounts on other forums via Tapatalk are working fine, its only logging into TTF that is a problem for me.

Would this imply a problem with the Forums BB software version and Tapatalk compatibility?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is a TapaTalk issue or a TT Forum Issue? Mine no longer works with either tapatalk HD or tapatalk. Plus you would imagine there would be a huge amount of complaining on the reviews section of the App if it effected the whole tapatalk network. So I can only assume its a problem for our forum tapatalk users. Hmm


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just seems to be the forum as other sites working okay with Tapatalk on my phone.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

same problem!

on both I phone and I pad. If it try and view the forum as being a guest on tapatalk then no topics are brought up


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

This started for me yesterday too both on my iphone 5 & Ipad i've uninstalled it 3 imes but still not working. Anybody know what the problem is. There must loads more user getting the same message ( non static method utf_normalizer::nfkcf) should not be called statically


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I never thought I'd become so reliant on Tapatalk - but its now so awkward using a browser to view the site !


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I've just connected via my iPhone using TapaTalk ok so guess its fixed


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

This should be updated now guys. Please confirm.

Thank you again for the reports and your patience.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

It's back and working


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes that's fixed it for me, thanks a lot!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTFAdmin said:


> This should be updated now guys. Please confirm.
> 
> Thank you again for the reports and your patience.
> 
> ...


Working for me thanks Steve


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

Fixed for me also. 
Many thanks


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sarah_casper said:


> It's back and working


Woohoo  ........ And relax!


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorted!


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for confirmation everyone! 

Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTFAdmin said:


> Thanks for confirmation everyone!
> 
> Steve


what was it Steve?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for confirmation everyone!
> ...


Hi Gazzer, it was just some header files that needed to be updated.


----------

